# 1984?



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Residents of Paradise Valley, Arizona, recently noticed crews installing hidden 
cameras in cacti. One woman even said crews were putting up fake cacti in 
an apparent effort to hide them. 
View attachment 11057

Ariz. Residents Discover Cameras Inside Fake Cacti but the City Promises They?re Not ?Secretive? | Video | TheBlaze.com
If there is nothing insidious about the cameras and the collection of data, why is it necessary to hide the cameras? Makes me think 1984 was just a test.

First license plate reader law suit.
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/virginia-man-sues-police-license-plate-database/


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It makes me happy when small citizens stand up and demand accountability from the government.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

No cactus here.Have to start looking for tree cams.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Government thinks they can do anything...and will as long as the majority are willing to trade liberty for "security"...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think I'd be going camera hunting with my pellet rifle.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well cho-nah-neh (sasquatch) there were putting them up to try and catch you spying on them. you know white eye still thinks you don't exist.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Used to know a guy who made the fake cactus. Very cool. All it takes is a few utility poles..a chain saw..some grass rope and green paint. I could make one myself. Forget now how he rounded off the ends of the posts. Musta used a grinder or something. He had a parks and guv'ment wildlife guy stop and investigate one day because the phoney model looked too realistic and was on the endangered list. I thought Animal Farm was George's best effort.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

If there is a tree cam, hopefully it's not the tree I piss on.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point No use to break up any marriages huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my neighbors called me the other day. He rarely visits his land but this year he decided to Turkey hunt. He called to thank me and went on to say that me and my family were the only people that DID NOT appear on the trail camera that he put near his entrance gate. Coyotes, deer, a few neighboring kids on dirt bikes and even an adult neighbor on his Utility Vehicle. Oh, and no turkeys showed up on the film either...he said he wouldn't be wasting his time next year. So we set a date to coyote hunt before next deer season. Nice guy. 

Camera's are a good thing in private hands, but not the government.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well glad he did not catch any of the Slippy clan slipping over to root through his corn crib or something..whew. Coyotes are nice. Just shoot close to them and give them a good scare. That should work.
The eight-year-old Wisconsin girl who has a pet coyote called Wiley | Daily Mail Online


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is wile e coyote stuff now isn't it. That coyote would make a good guard dog wouldn't he.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Actually the neighbor kid used to have one back in the good old days. Made a lousy pet. He wanted to hide under the dog house all day and come out only at night. Them things must be nocturnal or somethng. Now on the other hand Foxes make geat pets. Get one young and it thinks its a dog shortly. Forget ***** and armadillos. They are not good pets either. Now skunks are very nice. They are sort of a cross between a puppy and a kitten. 
My Pet Fox (A final word on fox ownership.)


----------

